# Lohnt es sich noch in einen High-End PC mit Sockel 1155 zu investieren



## DarkForce11 (21. November 2012)

Hallo Leutz, 
wollte mir demnächst einen neuen PC für um die 1500€ zusammenstellen. Mein letzter ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und ich musste auf Grund der Konsolen nie aufrüsten damit noch alle Spiele in angemessener Optik liefen. (Grafikkarte ist neuer wegen Defekt der alten) 

Auf dem neuen PC möchte ich jedoch Grafikbomben wie Crysis 3 unlimitiert erleben (Nur ein Monitor aber vlt später eine Okulus Rift Brille). Ich dachte zunächst an einen Intel i7-3770k in Kombination mit einer Geforce GTX 670 + SSD-Platte und 16GB RAM. Ich habe jedoch die Sorge, dass ich wenn es den mal nötig sein sollte den Prozessor nicht aufrüsten kann, da soweit ich weiß für den Sockel 1155 keine stärkeren Prozessoren mehr erscheinen. Die Intel für den neuen Sockel sollen aber erst irgendwann 2013 auf dem Markt kommen, was mir eigentlich zu spät ist. 

Der i7-3770k ist natürlich auch sehr Leistungsstark. Meint ihr dass ich mit diesem die nächsten 3 Jahre schon genug Power hätte? Die meisten Spiele gehen ja eh mehr auf die Grafikkarte.

Schonmal vielen Dank,
darkforce11


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2012)

ja, hat er, aber der ist zu teuer, das Geld kann man sich sparen und nur einen nur unwesentlich langsameren i5 nehmen
Außerdem brauchst du nie so viel RAM, ich würde mal schauen, das gibt einige andere die ähnliche Systeme zusammenstellen, ich würde mich da einfach dran hängen


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Der 3770k ist zu teuer, denn der günstigere 3570k ist nicht merkbar langsamer - dazu würd ich dann erstmal eine übertaktete AMD 7950 nehmen, denn die ist fast so schnell wie die GTX 670, aber 20% billiger. WENN unbedingt Nvidia, dann auch lieber eine GTX 660 Ti übertaktet. Und 8GB RAM reichen auch erstmal eine ganze Weile, es gibt grad mal die ersten Games, die ein bisschen von mehr als 4GB profitieren.

1500€ sind aber viel zu viel. Ne SSD mit 128GB oder auch 256GB (damit das ein oder andere Spiel problemlos draufpasst) kannst Du ja ruhig dazunehmen, wobei die ein Spiel nciht schneller macht, sondern nur Ladezeiten und den "Alltag" in Windows beschleutigt. Dann noch windows - dann bist Du bei maximal 1100€.

Mehr ausgeben lohnt sich nicht, da macht es VIEL mehr Sinn, sich nicht so sehr auf "X Jahre soll er halten!" zu versteifen und dann halt mal eher aufzurüsten, als es mit einem viel teureren PC nötig wäre. Wenn nämlich so ein PC für 1100€ "nur" 3 Jahre mithält, dann wird einer für 1400€ auch nur ein paar weitere Monate durchhalten, aber nicht 2 Jahre mehr. 

Hier vom Wochenende ein Artikel mit GamerPCs: Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen  da siehst Du: der beste PC hat schon ein besseres Gehäuse dabei, und trotzdem keine 900€.


----------



## DarkForce11 (22. November 2012)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Werde eure Tips für Grafikkarte und Prozessor berücksichtigen. Den vielen Ram brauche ich, da ich für die Uni oft recht Speicherhungrige Rechnungen/Simulationen laufen lasse.

Hat noch jemand nen Tip für nen geräumiges gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse? Sollte schon etwas größer als der durchschnittliche Midi-Tower sein. Ich ärgere mich bei meinen jetztigen als rum das man nicht gescheit an die Anschlüsse herankommt.


----------



## AlphaSponge (22. November 2012)

Midi-Tower CK-30

Inter-Tech CK-30 Velvet Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Schönes, mattes Schwarz
recht groß
Möglichkeit bis zu 4 Lüfter zu installieren, ohne das Gehäuse zu zerschneiden (HInten1, Seite2, Vorne1 + Staubgitter)
Zuzumachen mit den dicken Schrauben, ka wie die heißen, brauchst also nicht immer n Schraubenzieher
PCI-Steckplätze werden geschraubt und nicht gebrochen
Nicht allzu teuer

Allerdings sollte man zum Einbauen der Festplatte beide Seiten aufmachen
Vorne ist, glaube ich, kein USB 3.0

Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Es schadet nichts, wenn Du doch 16GB nimmst. Aber nimmt dann einfach DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V, alles andere ist egal - mehr als 70€ sollten 2x8GB eigentlich nicht kosten: DDR3 240pin mit Kitgr 


Wegen Gehäuse: wie genau meinst Du das? Dass Du dich bücken musst, um an die USB-Ports zu kommen, oder wie?


----------



## DarkForce11 (22. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen Gehäuse: wie genau meinst Du das? Dass Du dich bücken musst, um an die USB-Ports zu kommen, oder wie?


 
Meinte nur dass ich gern etwas mehr Platz hätte zum Entstauben oder fallst ich mal Festplatten wechseln will. Als ich letztens das Netzteil ersetzen musste, kam ich zwischen Grafikkarte und Soundkarte an die Pin-Stecker nur mit 2-Fingern heran und die sitzen meistens ja sehr fest. 

Klar ist es nicht aufwendig die Grafikkarte rauszunehmen, aber es ist ja auch für die Temperatur besser wenns das Gehäuse etwas geräumiger ist.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Die modernen Midi-Gehäuse ab ca 40€ sind an sich alle sehr gut und durchdacht - da gibt es auch "Nulpen"-Gehäuse, aber viele gute, selbst wenn die recht kompakt sind. 

zB das hier Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hat neben 3x USB2.0 auch 1xUSB3.0 (alles oben am Gehäuse), es passen auch sehr lange Grafikkarten rein, Kühler bis 16cm Höhe. Es sind schon 3 Lüfter dabei, und die Festplatten kannst du quer einbauen, d.h. du kommt von der Seite dran, keine Konflikte mehr mit dem Mainboard/Grafikkarte. Gibt es auch mit grünen oder blauer Beleuchtung.

Oder wenn es "schlichter" sein soll: das hier hat auch quer-liegende Festplatten-Plätze Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und 2xUSB3.0. 

Oder das Enermax Hoplite ST schwarz (ECA3261-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da weiß ich zwar nicht, ob die PLatten auch quer reinkommen, aber ansonsten ist es auch von den Maßen her wie die anderen beiden mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## DarkForce11 (22. November 2012)

Ok, gut zu wissen dass mit der Quermontage.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Info


----------

